# NY Diesel



## retrofuzz (Aug 19, 2013)

not grown by me..a friend of mine has some good bits come in every couple of months its the first decent smoke ive had in a while (and with a name,not just 'bud'!) never tried any diesel before.. I stuck my nose in the bag as soon as it was in my hand, had a nice big sniff and almost gagged pretty volatile smelling! great buzz, especially the kief in a pipe! lovely jubbly peasx


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah NYCD kicks asssss. Kinda like something died a pleasant death in the bag. You should smell it while it dries OMG it STINKS. I thought something had gone wrong first time, it was near intolerable and NOTHING pleasant about it. You got the proper Grapefruit flavour or just straight-up fuel and death?


----------



## bmiller (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm smoking some trimmings from Bubblelicious, from a harvest back in 2010! I was saving all trimmings to make butter. At that time I quit growing for short time. a buddy came by recently and wanting to see my growing and found some trimmings I forgot I had them stored way back in the corner in big bags. He kept telling me how good this was to smoke, I'd laugh and tell him he could get high on alfafa hay! I finally tried some and wow got a good buzz but the taste is not the great bud taste.
I'm saying this is proof to curing...It does matter! Just thought I would add this to my smoked list. & damn I was wrong...Again?


----------



## retrofuzz (Aug 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah NYCD kicks asssss. Kinda like something died a pleasant death in the bag. You should smell it while it dries OMG it STINKS. I thought something had gone wrong first time, it was near intolerable and NOTHING pleasant about it. You got the proper Grapefruit flavour or just straight-up fuel and death?


haha fuel and death I was getting grapefruit but yeh just fuel and death!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 22, 2013)

retrofuzz said:


> haha fuel and death I was getting grapefruit but yeh just fuel and death!


 Ahahaha yes, that's the one that just bashes straight into the frontal cortex... And then it keeps building for like an hour till eventually you wonder what the hell your name is LOL. DANK. This is some of my D grown outdoors, gods I love showin her off:


----------



## retrofuzz (Aug 23, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ahahaha yes, that's the one that just bashes straight into the frontal cortex... And then it keeps building for like an hour till eventually you wonder what the hell your name is LOL. DANK. This is some of my D grown outdoors, gods I love showin her off:


aaaah the dream grow room,she'd be there!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 23, 2013)

HAHAHAHA OMG how did I only notice now you've got Danny the Headhunter as your avatar. I know that exact moment in the movie so well. "Street name, The Embalmer" lol...


----------



## retrofuzz (Aug 24, 2013)

classic!


----------



## elevated.scholar (Sep 5, 2013)

Never tried it, looks awesome!


----------



## boneyards (Sep 5, 2013)

A great smoke and one of the easiest plants to maintain. Can't go wrong with ny diesel. Wish I had some atm. Smoking on straight brick weed now :/


----------

